# Linear Scale Wiper Replacement



## QSRP (Nov 20, 2021)

Last week I started uncrating my CNC Mill.  It has been crated and in storage for about 4 yrs.  While I was wiping all the cosmoline off of everything and hooking up the DRO, I started noticing these small bits of “YELLOW” pieces on the table.

After investigating, I discovered that the “yellow” wipers on all 3 linear scales, (X, Y, Z), were breaking off.  Don’t know what caused them to deteriorate but the ones on my manual Lathe and Mill, which are a little older, seem to be fine.  For some reason these became brittle instead of staying flexible.







Has anyone ever changed these wipers?  If so, how hard are they to replace?  Better question is where can you buy replacement wiper material?

I have searched the internet without any luck.  I’m not sure what it is even called.  Any help is appreciated.

Pat


----------



## Poppy Ott (Nov 20, 2021)

QSRP said:


> Last week I started uncrating my CNC Mill.  It has been crated and in storage for about 4 yrs.  While I was wiping all the cosmoline off of everything and hooking up the DRO, I started noticing these small bits of “YELLOW” pieces on the table.
> 
> After investigating, I discovered that the “yellow” wipers on all 3 linear scales, (X, Y, Z), were breaking off.  Don’t know what caused them to deteriorate but the ones on my manual Lathe and Mill, which are a little older, seem to be fine.  For some reason these became brittle instead of staying flexible.
> 
> ...


Replacing the wipers would not be difficult.  I had to remove, cut and pit the wipers back in place when I cut the scales to fit my milling machine, and then again when fitting a DRO on my lathe.  It wasn’t hard at all to remove and put the wipers back in.  As you have noted, the real problem is finding just the wipers.


----------



## QSRP (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks Poppy.  I have taken one apart and removed what was left of the old wiper material.  You are correct, it will not be difficult to replace but I still have not been able to find where I can purchase new material.

I am surprised no one on this forum has run into this problem and knows where to purchase replacement wiper material.  I e-mailed the manufacturer of the linear scale almost a week ago but got no response from them.  Not surprisingly since they are in Korea.

I am still looking but if I can't find replacement wiper material, I will probably have to buy new scales.

-Pat


----------



## kulk_sd (Nov 29, 2021)

Does anybody have drawings for it ? I am thinking of making it myself.


----------



## Chiptosser (Nov 29, 2021)

I have bought new wipes through the suppliers of Sony, I think Heidenhain now owns the scale side of sony.  I went through MSC to get them.


----------



## animal12 (Dec 1, 2021)

I just went through this for a but with a Mitutoyo DRO , Mitutoyo  call's them Lip Seals .& they do sell them .
animal


----------



## QSRP (Dec 1, 2021)

Chiptosser

Thanks for the info.  I have look at MSC and all I can find on their web site is from Acu-Rite.

Animal

Did you go through a Mitutoyo web site or did you contact them direct?

I have also called a couple of companies that sell linear scales and all they want to do is sell you new scales.  There is nothing wrong with the scales themselves except for the lip seals.


----------



## animal12 (Dec 1, 2021)

I contacted Mitutoyo via phone , then I sent them pic's of my bud's scales with S/N & a say or so later they sent me the part numbers . Here's what I got from them . There's 2 different part # due to 2 different scale length .

    Mitutoyo Lip Seal #64AAB154        qty    2
Mitutoyo Lip Seal # 64AAB155        qty     2. 

If you google those part # with description you will get what length they are & some vendors that you can order from .I haven't talked to my bud since I dropped off the part # I cant tell you how long it takes to get the parts after ordering . I seem to remember that they wert $ 10 - 20.00 ea , so if you have a different brand maybe buy one of the shorter ones to see if they fit your scale .
good luck

animal


----------



## Chiptosser (Dec 2, 2021)

A sells rep contacted the supplier,  Yes, there where two different styles,  I bought it by the inch or foot.  I believe if you dig into the Sony or mits web site you will find the part listing.  Its well buried in documentation.


----------



## animal12 (Jun 9, 2022)

I know this is a old thread . I just came across this Mitutoyo parts list that has these lip seals in it , page 34


			https://www.actionis.com/media/wysiwyg/product-documents/Mitutoyo_539_116_10_Catalog.pdf
		

animal


----------



## QSRP (Jun 10, 2022)

Thanks Animal

I have already tried these wipers.  Had to order and pay in advance with a no return on this product, waited 2 months and when I did get the wipers, they would not work.

Since I cannot find wipers, I will buy new scales, 100mm/4", 300mm/12" and 400mm/16", when I decide which ones to buy and when I get the funds.

Again, thanks for the info.


----------



## animal12 (Jun 10, 2022)

That's interesting , I got those numbers I posted in a email from a tech support guy at Mitutoyo so they should have been good & the matched the #'s in the parts book . My bud that needs them is totally computer illiterate & couldn't figure out how to order them so I guess I will probably end up ordering them when he get's back to that project  . He has 4 mills & only uses the mill that needs the wipers for flycutting so the DRO is not super important on that machine . Sorry it didn't work out for you .
animal


----------

